
Ask HN: What has more tools for simpler scraping, Python or JavaScript? - chirau
A colleague asked me to recommend a language to pick up for scraping. I use Python and I am fine with it. But I know a lot of people use JavaScript as well. I never bothered. Just curious to know from those who have tried both what they eventually settled on and why. I would want to give the better choice to my colleague.
======
lukashrb
Since he ask for a language why do you limit the choice to python or js? I
personally would recommend Java's Jsoup.

------
mr_toad
Perl. Not my favourite language, but it was pretty much designed for this use
case.

